# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Multivitamines

## ajoin007

Hallo,

ik probeer per week 1 a 2 maal een half uurtje te gaan lopen en nu ga ik ook nog 3x per week powertrainen. Nu zou ik me willen multivitamines gaan halen maar waar moet ik op letten bij de aanschaf van deze? 
Mag ik de goedkope varianten nemen uit kruidvat, ... of moet ik duurdere merken nemen.

Waar moet ik dus op letten zodat ik weet dat ik goede kwaliteit heb want prijs is niet altijd een indicator voor kwaliteit.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik train drie keer per week behoorlijk intensief, zowel kracht als cardio. Daarnaast fiets ik zes dagen per week 20 minuten lang op net-niet-zweten-niveau.

Ik heb nooit een reden gezien om vitamines of supplementen te nemen.

Ik ben gezond, ik heb geen klachten, en die enkele keer dat ik (om een heel andere reden) een bloed- of urineonderzoek heb laten uitvoeren zijn er geen afwijkingen aangetroffen.

Ik zeg maar zo: als er geen probleem is, moet je niet proberen het op te lossen.

----------


## christel1

Als je gezond eet dan mag je sporten zoveel je wilt, je vitamines worden uit je voeding gehaald en als je multivitamines gaat slikken dan wordt het teveel dat je gaat slikken gewoon niet opgenomen door je lichaam. 
Wij zijn geen topsporters dus een gezonde voeding en een gezonde levensstijl is eigenlijk genoeg om onze hoeveelheid aan vitamines via normale weg op te nemen zonder dat je een surplus moet gaan slikken.

----------


## ajoin007

ok bedankt voor de reacties

----------


## sietske763

slik altijd bendes vitamines en voedings supplementen.....
maar niet van die goedkope rotzooi van de kruidvat oid,
ga naar een natuurwinkel want ""natuurlijke"" middelen worden veel beter opgenomen in je lichaam dan die goedkope chemische middelen.

----------


## evitalien

Het is een wijd verspreide misvatting te denken dat als we gezond eten ook alle benodigde voedingsstoffen naar binnen krijgen. Onze voeding is al lang niet meer toereikend. De grond waarin we telen is uitgeput. Er wordt gebruik gemaakt van bestrijdingsmiddelen om onze groenten en fruit er zo mooi mogelijk uit te laten zien. De bodem wordt "verrijkt" kunstmest.Het vee krijgt eenzijdig voer en preventief antibiotica. Ons voeding wordt bestraald, "mooi en aantrekkelijk"gemaakt met kleur-, geur- en smaakstoffen. Door middel van conserveermiddelen zijn de producten langer houdbaar gemaakt. Kortom onze voeding is armer aan voedingsstoffen en "rijker"geworden aan toevoegingen.

Het lichaam moet met dit alles kunnen dealen. Het moet zich aanpassen aan de veranderde omstandigheden. Echter de laatste 20 jaar verandert ons voedingspatroon zo snel dat het lichaam hopeloos achter loopt. Het zal signalen gaan afgeven, waarvan wij denken dat de klachten gewoon bij het leven horen. Dat is niet waar. Om het lichaam gezond houden moet er dus wel degelijk een goede multivitamine geslikt worden om de tekorten op te vullen.

Goedkope multivitamine (bv. van het Kruidvat) is eigenlijk zonde van het geld. Deze zijn vaak laaggedoseerd en met name de minalen (bv magnesium) zijn vaak gebonden aan stoffen die voor ons niet of nauwelijks opneembaar zijn. Dat is dus zonde van het geld. 

Ik adviseer altijd de wat duurdere merken te kopen. Dan weet je zeker dat je in ieder geval waar krijgt voor je geld. 

________________________________________

uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## christel1

Ik geloof daar geen fluit van. Ons eten bevat zeker nog genoeg voedingsstoffen en vitamines. Ons gezond lichaam neemt op wat het nodig heeft, de rest wordt uitgescheiden door urine en stoelgangontlasting. Wanneer echter je maag of je darmen niet goed meer werken dan krijg je een tekort aan vitamines en mineralen en dan is het nodig om deze als supplement bij te nemen maar bij iemand die gezond is kan dit zelfs gevaarlijk zijn. 
Onze ouders en grootouders hadden niet de mogelijkheid om mulitvitamines enzo te nemen en leefden ook lang. Hoeveel 100 jarigen zijn er nu al niet ? Dat is niet door de voeding nu maar wel door de voeding die ze in hun jeugd kregen. Het enige wat wij kregen toen we klein waren was extra levertraan in de winter, van vit C of andere dingens hadden de mensen nog niet gehoord. En wij bleven ook gezond hoor, een griepje hoorde er wel bij. 
En nu hebben we nog meer fruit en uitheemse voedingswaren waar onze ouders enkel maar konden van dromen, zoals kiwi's, ananas en andere buitenlandse fruitsoorten zelfs zomer en winter en ook veel meer kruiden dan vroeger. Dus laat al die extra supplementen maar naast je liggen als je gezond bent, je hebt die niet nodig dat is enkel om de economie te spijzen dat we die aangeboden krijgen.

----------


## evitalien

Het is bewezen dat de mens weliswaar lager leeft, maar minder gezonde jaren heeft. Ik wil hiermee zeggen dat we ouder worden dan ooit tevoren, maar gemiddeld vanaf of 50-ste jaar te kampen krijgen met klachten. Hoge bloeddruk, hoog cholesterol, diabetes en noem het maar op. Dit is grotendeels te wijten aan de verarming en vervuiling van ons voedsel.

Onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat in Nederland bijna iedereen voedingstekorten heeft. Zie het rapport van de RIVM: http://www.rivm.nl/bibliotheek/rapporten/350050006.pdf

Het is waar dat je het te veel aan vitamines uit plast, maar pas nadat het lichaam heeft opgenomen wat het nodig heeft. 

Het lukraak slikken van allerlei supplementen zou ik afraden. Een goede multivitamine, vitamine C en D hebben we allemaal nodig. Voor wat de overige supplementen betreft zou ik me laten adviseren door een deskundige.

_________________________________________


het lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------

